# Found bird VPRC NBRC 2008 2223



## Sandy P (Aug 30, 2008)

This pigeon needs help. I know nothing about pigeons. It is very inactivity and just sitting with its feathers puffed out around its neck. I have it in a warm place.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sandy P said:


> This pigeon needs help. I know nothing about pigeons. It is very inactivity and just sitting with its feathers puffed out around its neck. I have it in a warm place.


You have lost Birmingham Roller Pigeon.........it's a 2008, so it's a young one. Can you tell us where you are? Please offer the bird some water in a small cup, about 1 inch deep and some wild bird seed if you have it.
Here's the web site for NBRC birds. 
http://nbrconline.com/Default.aspx

Let me see if I can find someone else to contact. BRB..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There is a link on the NBRC web site to inform them of any of their birds that are found. Fill that out and let us know if you get a response or not.


----------



## Sandy P (Aug 30, 2008)

I have reported the pigeon missing on that website. I am in Mechanicsville, VA. I am concerned that it will die. It is just standing in the corner of the cage.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow the instructions on this link asap, heat followed by hydration fluid:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is the closest club that I can find to you. You might call and see if anyone could take the bird. It might even belong to one of their members. 


RICHMOND,VA Richmond Homing Pigeon Club
Terry L. Taylor ............................... (804)272-2080
2106 Wrens Nest Rd., Richmond, VA 23235


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's another one that's about 50 miles away. Maybe they have a member close to you.

RFR Richmond Concourse
Don Lauer .................................... (540)582-6447
8425 Robert E. Lee Dr., Spotsylvania, VA 22553


----------

